# A FRENCH SOLDIER'S VIEW OF US SOLDIERS IN AFGHANISTAN



## longknife (Dec 19, 2014)

It's always interesting to read what personnel from other military forces think about our American GIs. And this is a most interesting piece written by a French soldier stationed with one of our infantry units.


Read it @ A French Soldier s View of US Soldiers in Afghanistan - Warrior Lodge


----------



## Mr. H. (Dec 19, 2014)

_... from our point of view the language they speak is not even English. 

 No distractions, no pauses, they are like statues nights and days.

...from what we have been given to witness, the American soldier is a beautiful and worthy heir to those who liberated France and Europe.

They may never be equalled._


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 20, 2014)

How many of those guys do you have? I heard the Marines are mostly the poor and unlucky whose only choice is the army.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 20, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> How many of those guys do you have? I heard the Marines are mostly the poor and unlucky whose only choice is the army.


 
That is incorrect.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 20, 2014)

High_Gravity said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > How many of those guys do you have? I heard the Marines are mostly the poor and unlucky whose only choice is the army.
> ...


Whats correct, then?


----------



## Nutz (Dec 20, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...





Bleipriester said:


> How many of those guys do you have? I heard the Marines are mostly the poor and unlucky whose only choice is the army.


LOL...Our military is a diverse group of highly trained soldiers who come from all walks of life.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 20, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


Do forgive bp.  He cannot even distinguish Marines from Army.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 20, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


 
Read the article again.


----------



## longknife (Dec 20, 2014)

In spite of the few minor things this Frenchman wrote about, the majority of his story was just how impressed he was with their abilities as soldiers.

The lefties just love to ignore stuff like that.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 20, 2014)

High_Gravity said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


You tell me that is the norm.


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 20, 2014)

A few years ago I went to a U.S. Army basic training graduation of a young man that I knew.

All of the soldiers I met were highly motivated and their training and equipment was 1st rate.  .....


----------



## Nutz (Dec 20, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Yes. That is why we dominated Germany and her allies during their last war of hate and attempted extermination.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 20, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


Come on. You are a freak and dominate nothing.


----------



## Nutz (Dec 20, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


See how easy it is to get a German in a huff?  Now you can see why they are susceptible to their hate gene.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 20, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...


Thanks for proving your silliness.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 22, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


 
Yes.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 23, 2014)

High_Gravity said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



so good to be here for the latest in islamo Nazi pig propaganda----"the marines are the poor and unlucky"-----must be a line from the weekly  Khutbah jumaat feces fling


----------



## GHook93 (Jul 18, 2015)

longknife said:


> It's always interesting to read what personnel from other military forces think about our American GIs. And this is a most interesting piece written by a French soldier stationed with one of our infantry units.
> 
> 
> Read it @ A French Soldier s View of US Soldiers in Afghanistan - Warrior Lodge



Wow that was a heck of an endorsement


----------

